# New to GHRP2



## Mikey40 (Oct 30, 2009)

guys

apologies for sounding thick, but have got a few vials of GHRP 2 (5mg per vial). Never used b4

Have used normal HGH a few times (jin etc) and it's always gone well....

my question is how much bac water do i use to reconstitute - is it 1ml as with jintropin etc.

If so, then I've read on here that optimal dose is around 100 mcg per day ? I'm 85kg.... Is that right ?

any help really appreciated


----------



## Northern Rocker (Aug 18, 2007)

dose is between 100 and 200 mcg 3 x per day

Mix it with 2ml BAC Water

You'll get 50 x 100mcg doses from 5mg, so if you use 1ml slin pins with 100iu markings then 2ml = 200iu

Therefore to get 100mcg 200/50 = 4iu

If you want 200mcg then 200/25 = 8iu

edited to add

If you want 80mcg then 200/62.5 = 3.2 iu (though god knows how you'll measure that out)


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

saturation dose on GHRP-2 is approx 80mcg so why overdose so much NR??


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> saturation dose on GHRP-2 is approx 80mcg so why overdose so much NR??


is that 80mcg per day Paul ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no mate 80mcg per shot......saturation dose for GHRP-6 is 100mcg for a 100kg man so 1mcg per Kilo, GHRP-2 is stronger so it has been established by Dat(most knowledgable person on Peps in my opinion) at 80mcg.....now saturation dose means that if you double the dose you will not get double the results i believe his figures show with GHRP-6 if you take 200mcg then you get 27% more return than with 100mcg.....but as with everything people take more and more thinking they will get a bigger return......i only use GHRP-2 and Mod GRF together and i shoot 80/100mcg 2-3 times a day and i have 200lbs of lean tissue so hate to think how huge these guys are that are shooting 200mcg+ 3 x day are.....lol


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

thanks for that mate going to be using it for first time soon and you have probably saved me some ££ given some of doses I have heard recomended. 

DO you still train in rhyl when work brings you this way?


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> no mate 80mcg per shot......saturation dose for GHRP-6 is 100mcg for a 100kg man so 1mcg per Kilo, GHRP-2 is stronger so it has been established by Dat(most knowledgable person on Peps in my opinion) at 80mcg.....now saturation dose means that if you double the dose you will not get double the results i believe his figures show with GHRP-6 if you take 200mcg then you get 27% more return than with 100mcg.....but as with everything people take more and more thinking they will get a bigger return......i only use GHRP-2 and Mod GRF together and i shoot 80/100mcg 2-3 times a day and i have 200lbs of lean tissue *so hate to think how huge these guys are that are shooting 200mcg+ 3 x day are.....lol*


Tell me about it mate,couple of turkeys at our gym using it,dont even know what ghrp6 means nevermind take it...its becoming the new nap 50 ffs.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

eurgar said:


> thanks for that mate going to be using it for first time soon and you have probably saved me some ££ given some of doses I have heard recomended.
> 
> DO you still train in rhyl when work brings you this way?


one 2mg vial(2000mcg) can last 7-10 days depending on dose used because of work i used 100mcg am and then another 100mcg before bed worked fine for me....

when i am in the area i do train but not at powerhouse anymore mate found a gym closer to work....hows the strength training going?



pea head said:


> Tell me about it mate,couple of turkeys at our gym using it,dont even know what ghrp6 means nevermind take it...its becoming the new nap 50 ffs.


same old same old Pete typical mentallity of guys who have no clue......use more than is needed...


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

Going quite well at moment thanks had a few injury problems (torn bicep back in september) but hopefully all behind me now. Had first open comp couple of weeks ago which went quite well, so hopefully if can stay injury free lol get through to some of bigger comps over next couple of years


----------



## Mikey40 (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks guys for the replies - very much appreciated



Pscarb said:


> no mate 80mcg per shot......saturation dose for GHRP-6 is 100mcg for a 100kg man so 1mcg per Kilo, GHRP-2 is stronger so it has been established by Dat(most knowledgable person on Peps in my opinion) at 80mcg.....now saturation dose means that if you double the dose you will not get double the results i believe his figures show with GHRP-6 if you take 200mcg then you get 27% more return than with 100mcg.....but as with everything people take more and more thinking they will get a bigger return......i only use GHRP-2 and Mod GRF together and i shoot 80/100mcg 2-3 times a day and i have 200lbs of lean tissue so hate to think how huge these guys are that are shooting 200mcg+ 3 x day are.....lol


Thanks Paul - so for a newbie like me on GHRP2, would you recommend me using 80mcg once in the am then the other b4 bed ??

also is NR correct that I reconstitute a 5mg vial with 2ml of bac water ??

Appreciate your help mate


----------



## Northern Rocker (Aug 18, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> saturation dose on GHRP-2 is approx 80mcg so why overdose so much NR??


really ? have been going by DatBTrues article till now. Quote:

"Dosing GHRPs

The saturation dose in most studies on the GHRPs (GHRP-6, GHRP-2, Ipamorelin & Hexarelin) is defined as either 100mcg or 1mcg/kg.

What that means is that 100mcg will saturate the receptors fully, but if you add another 100mcg to that dose only 50% of that portion will be effective. If you add an additional 100mcg to that dose only about 25% will be effective. Perhaps a final 100mcg might add a little something to GH release but that is it.

So 100mcg is the saturation dose and you could add more up to 300 to 400mcg and get a little more effect.

A 500mcg dose will not be more effective then a 400mcg, perhaps not even more effective then 300mcg.

The additional problems are desensitization & cortisol/prolactin side-effects.

Ipamorelin is about as efficacious as GHRP-6 in causing GH release but even at higher dose (above 100mcg) it does not create prolactin or cortisol.

GHRP-6 at the saturation dose 100mcg does not really increase prolactin & cortisol but may do so slightly at higher doses. This rise is still within the normal range.

GHRP-2 is a little more efficacious then GHRP-6 at causing GH release but at the saturation dose or higher may produce a slight to moderate increase in prolactin & cortisol. This rise is still within the normal range although doses of 200 - 400mcg might make it the high end of the normal range.

Hexarelin is the most efficacious of all of the GHRPs at causing an increase in GH release. However it has the highest potential to also increase cortisol & prolactin. This rise will occur even at the 100mcg saturation dose. This rise will reach the higher levels of what is defined as normal.

Desensitization

GHRP-6 can be used at saturation dose (100mcg) three or four times a day without risk of desensitization.

GHRP-2 probably at saturation dose several times a day will not result in desensitization.

Hexarelin has been shown to bring about desensitization but in a long-term study the pituitary recovered its sensitivity so that there was not long-term loss of sensitivity at saturation dose. However dosing Hexarelin even at 100mcg three times a day will likely lead to some down regulation within 14 days."


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes i have been following his writtings and it clearly says that 100mcg for a 100kg man (1mcg/kg) is saturation dose and that GHRP-2 is more efficient so you need less for saturation dose correct? just as you need less Hex than either GHRP's correct? so if the saturation dose for GHRP-2 is less than GHRP-6 and that is 1mcg/kg why did you offer the advice of using between 300-600mcg a day when he is only 85kg and never used?? would it not be more sensible to offer the advice of 60-80mcg 3 x day to start with?

plus this is not the latest info from Dat as after this in reply to a board member he speaks of the return when doubling the saturation dose being 27% not 50%

quote from Dats Site about GHRP-2......



> *So you double effectiveness when you go from .5mcg/kg to 1mcg/kg but just get a further 27% increase by going to 2mcg/kg and really no more effect beyond 2mcg/kg*.
> 
> Of course you will increase your hunger but hunger ain't GH release.
> 
> ...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Mikey40 said:


> Thanks guys for the replies - very much appreciated
> 
> Thanks Paul - so for a newbie like me on GHRP2, would you recommend me using 80mcg once in the am then the other b4 bed ??
> 
> ...


well i work it out like this.....

5mg mixed with 1ml of water 10iu mark on slin pin = 500mcg

so

5mg mixed with 2ml of water 10iu mark on slin pin = 250mcg


----------



## Mikey40 (Oct 30, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> well i work it out like this.....
> 
> 5mg mixed with 1ml of water 10iu mark on slin pin = 500mcg
> 
> ...


Right, gotcha ! many thanks mate


----------



## Northern Rocker (Aug 18, 2007)

Paul, tbh I wasn't really focusing on the dosage rather the mixing as that was his question. The dosages I quoted were only meant as examples for the mixing, I thought OP had already settled on his dosages.

Personally I would still be looking at 200mcg dosages, perhaps 100 to start off on.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Guys, I'm acting like a mod here but can you be careful when quoting dat, one of the rules of his forum is that you don't cut n paste from his site and given how much info and education he has brought to these peptides I feel he is justified in making a few demands


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

IMO it's idiotic and greedy using it at high doses. It's a relatively new peptide so who is to say that you're not doing long term damage rinsing the pituitary with big doses?

If you want lots of GH, use synthetic IMO.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

ba baracuss said:


> IMO it's idiotic and greedy using it at high doses. It's a relatively new peptide so who is to say that you're not doing long term damage rinsing the pituitary with big doses?
> 
> If you want lots of GH, use synthetic IMO.


of course your risking your pituary using high doses, are you risking you liver using high dose orals, thyroid issues with t3, pancreas with insulin etc etc

it's about weighing up that risk and managing, I've used high doses of all of the above and I'm prepared to deal with the consequences as they arise


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

StephenC said:


> Guys, I'm acting like a mod here but can you be careful when quoting dat, one of the rules of his forum is that you don't cut n paste from his site and given how much info and education he has brought to these peptides I feel he is justified in making a few demands


thats a fair point Stephen that is why i edited my post just to show the 27% increase when doubling the dose......i am sure Dat would not mind this....


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> thats a fair point Stephen that is why i edited my post just to show the 27% increase when doubling the dose......i am sure Dat would not mind this....


I think he is fine being quoted in small parts in context and staring where the info came from etc

I think he just doesn't want his research plaguirised and misconstrued in

places where he has no control


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

totally agree mate


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

StephenC said:


> Guys, I'm acting like a mod here but can you be careful when quoting dat, one of the rules of his forum is that you don't cut n paste from *his site* and given how much info and education he has brought to these peptides I feel he is justified in making a few demands


Can I get the address of this site please?


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Brandl said:


> Can I get the address of this site please?


It's an invite only forum mate


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

StephenC said:


> It's an invite only forum mate


Is that just to post and discuss on it rather than view?? We are talking about PM here arent we? either way loads of info...


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Greyphantom said:


> Is that just to post and discuss on it rather than view?? We are talking about PM here arent we? either way loads of info...


No, not PM mate, he split off himself:thumbup1:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

coolio... knowledgeable fella that...


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

How do you go about getting an invite to Dat's forum?


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Brandl said:


> How do you go about getting an invite to Dat's forum?


Have to be invited, introduced and recommended by a known member who can vouch for your knowledge


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

I've got minimal knowledge. I'll have to swat up & get back to you.


----------

